# Removing Featured Artists from ID3 tags



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a good app that allows me to remove featured artists from ID3 tags? I can't seem to find an option in either Musicbrainz Picard or MP3Tag (although I am sure they exist). I can set all the Album Artists to not include Featured, but I want to modify the Artist tag as well. When in the car, trying to find something by artist can be a giant headache as one album can list 20 different artists due to featured artists. Typically I am looking for an album by artist, hence it being a problem. 

Here is an example of what I am talking about:










As you can see in the "Artist" column there is a bunch of additional detail, that frankly, I don't care about. What I want to do is take everything from the "Album Artist" and copy that over to the "Artist" 

Anyone know how to do it? 

Nevermind, figured it out. Within MP3tag, select Actions, then Format Value, in the top box select Artist and in the second enter %albumartist% click OK and it updates them all. Nice. 

Thanks.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I was going to suggest using TagScanner for batch operations like this, but it looks like you figured it out. Cheers.

https://www.xdlab.ru/en/


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Dbpoweramp should do it.


----------

